# Magic Mountain 1/30/2009



## severine (Jan 30, 2009)

Magic Mountain is looking good today!






I guess Brian and Greg are enjoying themselves.


----------



## hardline (Jan 30, 2009)

stuck at home with the kiddies?


----------



## hammer (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like Brian owes you one...


----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm going to Okemo on Monday with the Divas. It's all good.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2009)

Randi and I will be there on Sat, should be a good day!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)

severine said:


> I guess Brian and Greg are enjoying themselves.



What a lovely couple! :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jan 30, 2009)

severine said:


> I guess Brian and Greg are enjoying themselves.








Yep, looks like it...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## severine (Jan 30, 2009)

You guys are so bad! :lol:

I've been informed that Gary was there as well. Guess it was a trio.


----------



## ta&idaho (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks great...considering a LONG day trip tomorrow for the leftovers, so I'm looking forward to a more extensive TR.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Randi and I will be there on Sat, should be a good day!



As long as your wife doesn't try to push me off the lift I will be there.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't worry, Jeff. My disdain is especially reserved for Marc- I'm quite nice to everyone else I meet on the lift


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think we will be up there on saturday as well. The original plan was for Mad River Glen, but I'm a bit tired of driving after Saddleback/Sugarloaf last weekend.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> I think we will be up there on saturday as well. The original plan was for Mad River Glen, but I'm a bit tired of driving after Saddleback/Sugarloaf last weekend.



I will be wearing a grey Spyder coat, tan pants and a blue helmet with a bunch of stickers on it. Randi will be wearing a white Spyder coat and plaid ski pants. If you see us on the hill say hi.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


> What a lovely couple! :lol:



I was going to join them today but I didn't want to feel like a 3rd wheel.  

Hope you enjoyed it guys.  I think that is Twilightzone in the pic and it looks superb!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I will be wearing a grey Spyder coat, tan pants and a blue helmet with a bunch of stickers on it. Randi will be wearing a white Spyder coat and plaid ski pants. If you see us on the hill say hi.


 

I'll be in a red/black two piece Spyder with my sidekick (Warren) in tow. I am sure he will be dragging the old man down Redline.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome day. That was some dense powder though. Everything that was skied was very wind-loaded and skier packed, but the snow bonded well to all the rocks and whatnot. We managed 13 runs (9 with Gary), skiing from 9 am - almost 4 pm with a 45 minute break for lunch. Runs of the day were Redline (3X) and Magician (from the upper) to Heart of Magician to the Hallows (2X). Also hit Greenline for the first time; short but pretty steep. Hit all the other major runs, Slide of Hans, Sorceror, Talisman, Blackline, Goniff and Twilight Zone. Redline was by far the sickest. The face skied nicely and the drop after it seemed bigger than I remember. Hallows was fun and there is still definitely some untracked if you looks for it in there. We also skied some woods off Heart of Magician and all flailed around like gapers so we looked for an out. Great day. Good to finally get north again. Got some vid that I'll probably put together tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to hear you all had a good time and that the conditions are prime. Get the video up tonight so we can see what is in store for us tomorrow! Sounds like I need to dig out the Mythic Riders for tomorrow.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Got some vid that I'll probably put together tomorrow.



We've got to wait until tomorrow?  Awwww man.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Awesome day. That was some dense powder though. Everything that was skied was very wind-loaded and skier packed, but the snow bonded well to all the rocks and whatnot. We managed 13 runs (9 with Gary), skiing from 9 am - almost 4 pm with a 45 minute break for lunch. Runs of the day were Redline (3X) and Magician (from the upper) to Heart of Magician to the Hallows (2X). Also hit Greenline for the first time; short but pretty steep. Hit all the other major runs, Slide of Hans, Sorceror, Talisman, Blackline, Goniff and Twilight Zone. Redline was by far the sickest. The face skied nicely and the drop after it seemed bigger than I remember. Hallows was fun and there is still definitely some untracked if you looks for it in there. We also skied some woods off Heart of Magician and all flailed around like gapers so we looked for an out. Great day. Good to finally get north again. Got some vid that I'll probably put together tomorrow.



Sounds like a good day. We will be there tomorrow with Jeff and my buddy Nelson. What are some nice intermediate woods to ski there. For all the times I have been to Magic I have never gone in the woods


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Awesome day. That was some dense powder though. Everything that was skied was very wind-loaded and skier packed, but the snow bonded well to all the rocks and whatnot. We managed 13 runs (9 with Gary), skiing from 9 am - almost 4 pm with a 45 minute break for lunch. Runs of the day were Redline (3X) and Magician (from the upper) to Heart of Magician to the Hallows (2X). Also hit Greenline for the first time; short but pretty steep. Hit all the other major runs, Slide of Hans, Sorceror, Talisman, Blackline, Goniff and Twilight Zone. Redline was by far the sickest. The face skied nicely and the drop after it seemed bigger than I remember. Hallows was fun and there is still definitely some untracked if you looks for it in there. We also skied some woods off Heart of Magician and all flailed around like gapers so we looked for an out. Great day. Good to finally get north again. Got some vid that I'll probably put together tomorrow.



What he said + RAD!



Grassi21 said:


> I think that is Twilightzone in the pic and it looks superb!



Close, it's Goniff Glade.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2009)

Had a great time today at Magic.  The snow was heavy on the first few runs we took but as we moved to other trails we got a taste of a variety of powder conditions.  

Did a mini-demo day. Greg and Brian let me test drive their skis.  Greg's Dynastars were lighter and quicker than my Volkls, turning was a breeze. Brian's G4s were great in the dense snow, 84mm waist and 178 cm length was very different than my 77/170s and i was at first put off by them but once we got on some steep terrain those things cut thru the snow like a hot knife in butter.

Had to cut the day short for parental responsibilities but really enjoyed the time on the mountain.  Couldn't believe how deep the snow was in the woods.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Sounds like a good day. We will be there tomorrow with Jeff and my buddy Nelson. What are some nice intermediate woods to ski there. For all the times I have been to Magic I have never gone in the woods



The only official woods run that I know of is The Hallows, off of Heart of the Magician.  It's pretty mellow in there for the most part.  There's a fairly well defined path through there that you can stick to if you want (actually a MTB trail from what I've been told), but the woods all through there are well spaced.  I don't know if I'd go so far as to say they were intermediate woods though.  Aside from that I'm not sure.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 30, 2009)

nice!  glad you guys had a good day.  had the stuff in the car but i would've been a major downer to ski with so i stuck to my plan of going to work.

cant wait to seet the vid.


----------



## Mikey1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report guys. I will be there on Sunday. Glad to see you left some for the rest of us!


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2009)

powbmps said:


> We've got to wait until tomorrow?  Awwww man.



Maybe tonight. We'll see... :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 30, 2009)

Radar shows what looks like some light snow around the Magic area. Hopefully they get a few inches overnight.


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2009)

*Video*

Gary provided some great footage. Thanks for getting that to me so quickly Gary!  Anyway, here's the video. I hope you all like it. You might notice towards the end I try a small drop on Redline, in honor of Austin, and just to do him proud, I immediately crash.  :lol: Enjoy:



I should also mention that they had a groomer running laps around the place pretty much all day. Lots of opportunities for some buttery smooth cord on the runouts. Legs needed that after skiing the upper mountain terrain. Great day. One of the best of the season so far. Thanks for the great company guys. Gary was freakin' killing it today. :-o


----------



## billski (Jan 30, 2009)

Paul said:


> Yep, looks like it...



The trail names alone would keep me away!  :dunce:


----------



## roark (Jan 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The only official woods run that I know of is The Hallows, off of Heart of the Magician.  It's pretty mellow in there for the most part.  There's a fairly well defined path through there that you can stick to if you want (actually a MTB trail from what I've been told), but the woods all through there are well spaced.  I don't know if I'd go so far as to say they were intermediate woods though.  Aside from that I'm not sure.


The Hallows is probably the place to go for the easiest trees. Pretty low pitch, lots of lines.

There are no other trees worth skiing at Magic.


----------



## Trekchick (Jan 31, 2009)

Stoke!!!
Thanks for sharin!!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice video.  You can tell its gona be good from the opening shot of the parking lot.
 And I thought you guys just skied bumps.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice video.  Looks like it was a good time.    

Can't believe the lack of people there.  No wonder they can't afford a weed whacker :wink:.


----------



## danny p (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome!  I gotta get to Magic one of these days.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

sweet video.  you guys look like you had a lot of fun.  bravo, do it again!
Now for all the lurkers saying they should get to magic, how can you beat a video like that?  Next week could be another keeper!


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Can't believe the lack of people there.  No wonder they can't afford a weed whacker :wink:.



I've been thinking about this.  It gets very busy on a pow day. We've got to get them more folks on non-pow days, to keep the revenue coming in.  Clearly snowmaking is going to be necessary in the long haul.  But with the base-a-building this year, there is no reason people shouldn't be making the trip any day!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome vid! Looks they have some nice terrain there. I need to head up there some time. 

What was up with that lift around the 3 minute mark? Is that a new lift? I didn't see a haul rope or chairs.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was there on Thursday & the lower parking lot was full by 10:00.  That was technically the powder day from Wednesday's storm so Billski's right on that point.  The conditions are great at Magic right now.  They were even fresher on Thursday.  I'll post some pics from Thursday later.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Awesome vid! Looks they have some nice terrain there. I need to head up there some time.
> 
> What was up with that lift around the 3 minute mark? Is that a new lift? I didn't see a haul rope or chairs.



Lift rebuild if memory serves me.  I recall matt ssaying it's just about done


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jan 31, 2009)

When I was at Magic last weekend, I had a chairlift conversation with a guy who owns a condo there. He implied that the present owner is in financial dire straits and that there is some question as to whether they'll be open next season.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Legs needed that after skiing the upper mountain terrain.



greg @ 1:55 mark tearing up Goniff,  very nice!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2009)

Great job with the video Greg, and Gary for shooting some of it.

I had a great time skiing with you guys yesterday, especially after lunch when I figured out how to ski again.



twinplanx said:


> Nice video.  You can tell its gona be good from the opening shot of the parking lot.
> And I thought you guys just skied bumps.



That's Gary's car, we got there about a half hour after him (8:30) and were the 5th car in the lot.  When we stopped for lunch around 11 that lot was more or less full.

We keep trying to tell you people that we ski more than just bumps, but nobody believes us. 



powbmps said:


> Can't believe the lack of people there.  No wonder they can't afford a weed whacker :wink:.



I think they purposely leave those weeds on Magician to help hold the snow there.



Glenn said:


> What was up with that lift around the 3 minute mark? Is that a new lift? I didn't see a haul rope or chairs.



That's a work in progress.  Some towers don't even have sheave assemblies on them, I think the one in the video only had sheaves on one side.  I don't know if it's a new install that never got finished, or if it's a refurb.  Either way I think the current management is putting off it's completion until they're able to finish off some more important projects.



madskier6 said:


> I was there on Thursday & the lower parking lot was full by 10:00.  That was technically the powder day from Wednesday's storm so Billski's right on that point.  The conditions are great at Magic right now.  They were even fresher on Thursday.  I'll post some pics from Thursday later.



Sorry I missed you guys on Thursday.  Looks like you must have had pretty good conditions.



Dr Skimeister said:


> When I was at Magic last weekend, I had a chairlift conversation with a guy who owns a condo there. He implied that the present owner is in financial dire straits and that there is some question as to whether they'll be open next season.



Unfortunately I think that's the case every year since they reopened.  While I appreciate the lack of crowds when I go there it saddens me that it could mean the demise of the place too.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> And I thought you guys just skied *seeded *bumps.



Fixed it for ya. :lol: I ski bumps a lot so I _can _ski the stuff found at places like Magic, with some semblance of skill, or at least not killing myself.  I love skiing zipperline bumps, but I'll take picking my way down gnarly terrain over moguls any day. I learned yesterday that I'm a sucky tree skier though.



Glenn said:


> Awesome vid! Looks they have some nice terrain there. I need to head up there some time.



Best terrain in SoVT bar none. The video does none of those pitches any justice. Definitely worth a visit. Now is a good time. 



gmcunni said:


> greg @ 1:55 mark tearing up Goniff,  very nice!



Thanks Gary. Trick photography maybe? :lol: I felt pretty good on that run. The first 4 or 5 runs after lunch was when I got everything dialed.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Best terrain in SoVT bar none. The video does none of those pitches any justice.



Yeah, I was just going to say the same thing, especially the cliffy areas of Redline.


----------



## severine (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a fun time yesterday! Nice job on the vid, Greg! :beer:

I have not been to Magic before but I'm planning on it in a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> Fixed it for ya. :lol: I ski bumps a lot so I _can _ski the stuff found at places like Magic, with some semblance of skill, or at least not killing myself.  I love skiing zipperline bumps, but I'll take picking my way down gnarly terrain over moguls any day. I learned yesterday that I'm a sucky tree skier though.
> 
> You guys seemed to  hold it down in there.  No worse than myself on a bump run.:beer:
> 
> ...



Trick photography(or some creative editing)  would have been Greg stompin the landing:razz::beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> Trick photography(or some creative editing)  would have been Greg stompin the landing:razz::beer:



Wish I thought of that.  I hit that little drop again later in the afternoon from a different angle and stuck it. :lol: I had some great runs on Redline, only stopping a few times to quickly catch my breath. I love that run.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> I had some great runs on Redline, only stopping a few times to quickly catch my breath. I love that run.



While you were stopping only a few times to catch your breath I was stopping a bunch of times gasping for air.


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 31, 2009)

I almost took up the advice offered by "that guy" to go to Okemo, but I stuck to the plan and went to Magic.

It was awesome.  The conditions were prime, even if the untracked in the woods was a bit heavy.

A few of the most memorable runs for us were Slide of Hans, Green Line, and a couple through the Hallows.  But everything was great.  Even the steepest of the steeps have plenty of coverage and jump turns were no ice - no problem. 

Magic is truly a jem. If the conditions are good, Magic is just awesome.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> When I was at Magic last weekend, I had a chairlift conversation with a guy who owns a condo there. He implied that the present owner is in financial dire straits and that there is some question as to whether they'll be open next season.



Either they do have some cash on hand or it's an act of desperation, but they have been advertising in the Boston area pretty heavily.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2009)

Place was pretty busy today, at times we probably waited a good 5 minutes in the lift line.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 31, 2009)

*Nice work*

Great work Guys! Haven't skied Magic since it re-opened but plan to this season.
After seeing your video I'm kicking myself that I didn't go there instead of Okemo this past Friday.

We went to Okemo to Race Train but it's such a blah place. And as it turns out they cancelled our Speed Training anyway www.twist-racing.com. Okemo is like any other chain place, safe but never exciting or very good. However that makes your epic day at Magic that much better and mine okay at best. 

Greg's Redline cliff jump was great even if he didn't stick the landing! Next time.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 1, 2009)

*...vid!*

Nice video guys!..beautiful trees.  Being there on the next day-long dump should be sweet!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2009)

Good job guys...totally bummed I couldnt make it...looks like you had a blast!!

steveo


----------



## JD (Feb 1, 2009)

That place looks awesome!


----------

